# Americano in Espana - Dating?!?



## zaph0d (Oct 28, 2009)

As an American who is now a resident of Spain I must say I'm duly impressed by this country. The people have been overly friendly and even considering my malformed Latin American variety of Spainglish (sp?) I've managed to travel 2800+ kilometers just fine. Along the way I'm learning a whole new way of life that is entirely refreshing. Surely one day I will take more time to read this forum and probably save a load of trouble.

Upon arriving in Burgos I fell in love. The Cathedrals, the people, etc. Most lovely indeed. But Madrid was more practical for my specific profession. I've had no trouble finding appropriate housing and like minded folks. My only issue has been finding other Americans of the Southern variety to exchange slang with. 

For the other Expat's of English dialects who may have experience in Spain: Where can a man who is learning Spanish go to meet women? I feel almost childish asking such a question. Thankfully, I'm semi-anonymous in this forum (I think!!) and hopefully no one close to me will find out and give me the ribbing I may deserve for such a question..

Are there any 'good' dating sites? Will a Spanish woman tolerate an American who is learning Spanish? Any lovely English ladies need courting?  

My lord.. I should post this before I lose the nerve. 

Viva Espana!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zaph0d said:


> As an American who is now a resident of Spain I must say I'm duly impressed by this country. The people have been overly friendly and even considering my malformed Latin American variety of Spainglish (sp?) I've managed to travel 2800+ kilometers just fine. Along the way I'm learning a whole new way of life that is entirely refreshing. Surely one day I will take more time to read this forum and probably save a load of trouble.
> 
> Upon arriving in Burgos I fell in love. The Cathedrals, the people, etc. Most lovely indeed. But Madrid was more practical for my specific profession. I've had no trouble finding appropriate housing and like minded folks. My only issue has been finding other Americans of the Southern variety to exchange slang with.
> 
> ...


why not try intercambios? 

it's where spanish & english-speaking people meet (usually in a bar) to practice speaking in the other language. You will see posters in bar windows.

you'd get to practice the language & you never know......................


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi there,
What an influx of Americans recently!!!
Here are a couple of links for you, one has a link to intercambios in Madrid, another to other kinds of clubs
CityScope Classifieds Clubs

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...elp-you-your-spanish-your-english-madrid.html

There are also clubs for Americans living in Spain I believe. Another idea is to do some voluntary work at the Red Cross, Plan, Intermon Oxfam, or a dogs shelter or smth like that...

Good luck!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

..... as for dating, well we're all respectable married ladies on here I'm afraid - well we're all married ladies anyway - I think?? LOL

But welcome to the forum anyway
Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

zaph0d said:


> Where can a man who is learning Spanish go to meet women? I feel almost childish asking such a question. Thankfully, I'm semi-anonymous in this forum (I think!!) and hopefully no one close to me will find out and give me the ribbing I may deserve for such a question..
> 
> Are there any 'good' dating sites? Will a Spanish woman tolerate an American who is learning Spanish? Any lovely English ladies need courting?
> 
> ...


Love knows no boundaries as they say. Look at Romeo and Juliet (West Side Story for you Americans out there lol)

Are you into fitness? You could try the Hash Hound Harriers. In case you don't know what that is, its an international non-competitive running, social and drinking club. They have branches all over the world and its a brilliant way of meeting and socialising with people. Don't know if there is a branch near you? You'd have to do an internet search...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

zaph0d said:


> As an American who is now a resident of Spain I must say I'm duly impressed by this country. The people have been overly friendly and even considering my malformed Latin American variety of Spainglish (sp?) I've managed to travel 2800+ kilometers just fine. Along the way I'm learning a whole new way of life that is entirely refreshing. Surely one day I will take more time to read this forum and probably save a load of trouble.
> 
> Upon arriving in Burgos I fell in love. The Cathedrals, the people, etc. Most lovely indeed. But Madrid was more practical for my specific profession. I've had no trouble finding appropriate housing and like minded folks. My only issue has been finding other Americans of the Southern variety to exchange slang with.
> 
> ...


PS I also love Burgos. We go Madrid - Bilbao about three times a year and more often than not stop off at Burgos. It's a very easy to manage, pretty city with some good wandering around bits. Haven't found a really good place to eat though, although there must be places. Any recommendations??


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

There is a restaurant called ALFREDOS BARBACOA in Madrid. 

Alfredo's Barbacoa

Near the EuroBuilding. Run by an American and his Spanish wife - and now their family as well. Great place for mixed language mixing. Lots of English bars near to it as well. 

My wife is Spanish and we made lots of friends there when we were city dwellers.


----------



## donqzen (Jan 24, 2010)

Dang it, Zaph...now you've got me thinkin' about somethin' else! I wonder - - is there (there _must be several, right?) a/some/many online dating web sites, in English, where an English-speaking gentleman such as myself can post ISO English-speaking or Spanish-speaking ladies???? In the States, there's the free and hardly-ever-abused plentyoffish dot com site...Haven't found a romantic link there yet, but I've made many good freinds._


zaph0d said:


> As an American who is now a resident of Spain I must say I'm duly impressed by this country. The people have been overly friendly and even considering my malformed Latin American variety of Spainglish (sp?) I've managed to travel 2800+ kilometers just fine. Along the way I'm learning a whole new way of life that is entirely refreshing. Surely one day I will take more time to read this forum and probably save a load of trouble.
> 
> Upon arriving in Burgos I fell in love. The Cathedrals, the people, etc. Most lovely indeed. But Madrid was more practical for my specific profession. I've had no trouble finding appropriate housing and like minded folks. My only issue has been finding other Americans of the Southern variety to exchange slang with.
> 
> ...


----------

